# First "No Knead"



## JoeV (Apr 13, 2008)

I know there's another thread for this, so I hope I don't get a spanking for being redundant. I was so thrilled with how this first loaf came out, that I have TWO of them started on the counter to bake tomorrow.







BTW, between DW, hungry son and his friend, and yours truly, the first loaf is history. Fantastic flavor even without any butter or EVOO. I can hardly wait for the next two loaves. I went out and bought two good cotton towels for this recipe, and I'll see how they hold up tomorrow when I pack them with my bench flour. 

I also bought an enameled cast iron dutch oven today at Kohls. It was on sale for 20% off, and DW had a coupon for an additional 30% off. Got it for $35, but I'm concerned that the grip on the lid is only rated for 350 F, and I made the bread at 450 F. If it has a melt down, I'll ask my brother to make a grip out of some brass bar stock on his lathe and try that.

Joe


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

I _really_ need to find the time on Saturday to start one of these for Sunday's dinner. I was thinking that earlier today when I was reading all the "crusty bread" in today's menu. Your picture just reinforced that, Joe. Great looking bread!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2008)

love the look of that crust, Joe.  also checked out the photos of your foccacia.

yowza!


----------



## busyfingers (Apr 13, 2008)

Sure a beautiful, yummy looking loaf........


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Is that the NY times no knead everyone's been making around here? I printed it off about 2 months ago and still haven't done it. 
Looks GREAT! Can't blame hungry son and friend 1 bit!
 Good job. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

It takes all of 5 minutes to get the ingredients out, mix them up in a bowl, and set the bowl, covered, on the counter. Then you just wait for the next day, push it around a little with a spatula, let rise again, put it in the Dutch oven and bake. It really is that simple. What are you waiting for?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 13, 2008)

ummmmmmm Christmas???


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> ummmmmmm Christmas???



Suzi, is there a four-year-old or thereabouts in your house? Let him make it!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Actually GG, that is an AWESOME idea!! 

The 4 yr old would hurt something I'm sure, but the 8 yr old wants to cook something "without" me. (they grow too fast!) This would be perfect!! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Actually GG, that is an AWESOME idea!!
> 
> The 4 yr old would hurt something I'm sure, but the 8 yr old wants to cook something "without" me. (they grow too fast!) This would be perfect!!
> Thank you so much!



You're welcome! Can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## JoeV (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG, I heard the "crackle" as the bread began to cool this morning. Unbelievable. Made the 'slop' last night, rolled out of bed at 6:30 this morning and it was out of the oven at 8:15 a.m. Now it's off to work to make some money to buy more kitchen toyz! Gosh I like this recipe.






Almost forgot... I took some of this last night to the "kitchen rats" at church, along with some Focaccia and sour dough. we had a bread party after the event just for the kitchen help, and I e-mailed the No Knead link and recipe to 6 people. Big hit, but you all knew that already.

Joe


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2008)

Great looking bread there Joe - great job !  Now I need to do the same !   ( BTW-just cover the knob on your dutch oven with foil like I do- no problem !)


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't use the floured towels any more--too messy.  I just let the dough go thru the first rise, then put it into a bowl I have rinsed with water.  The extra bit of moisture lets the dough release a little better into the hot pan.  I do have to coax it with a spatula sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 14, 2008)

I use Katie E's suggestion of putting the dough on a piece of parchment paper, which can then be used as a sling to put it in the Dutch oven. It's fine baked along with the bread.

I have a loaf of the Cook's Illustrated No-Knead 2.0 bread sitting on the counter at home waiting to be baked.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 14, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I use Katie E's suggestion of putting the dough on a piece of parchment paper, which can then be used as a sling to put it in the Dutch oven. It's fine baked along with the bread.
> 
> I have a loaf of the Cook's Illustrated No-Knead 2.0 bread sitting on the counter at home waiting to be baked.


 
have ny bread on counter rising as we speak. the parchment paper sounds like a winner. this is my first loaf so we will see.



babe


----------



## plumies (Apr 14, 2008)

Joe, your breads look mouth watering!  I can't wait to make this bread.  I'm waiting for my new Staud DO to be delivered (hopefully it'll be today!) so hopefully I'll be able to finally try this recipe this week.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 14, 2008)

*really really wet*

new york times bread is browning in oven.

i thought the dough was awfully wet. copied recipe off of dc, called for one cup and five eights of water.

went to new york times video, theirs called for one and a half. 

so guess i will have to wait til  i cut it to see if it is ok. 


babe


----------



## Katie H (Apr 14, 2008)

I've made both, babe.  As a matter of fact, I regularly use only 1 1/2 cups of water for the N.Y. Times original recipe.


----------



## JoeV (Apr 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> new york times bread is browning in oven.
> 
> i thought the dough was awfully wet. copied recipe off of dc, called for one cup and five eights of water.
> 
> ...



I used 1-1/2 Cups of water in my recipe, and I use 1# of bread flour. It comes together a wee bit drier with 1# of flour, but when you come back to it after 12+ hours and go to dump it, it's still a slimy, stringy mess to deal with. When I dumped my 2 batches of glop this morning, I used a silicone spatula with a plastic handle, and had minimal cleanup when done. The silicone does not allow the glob to stick to it like a rubber spatula or plain plastic scraper. Really made a significant difference. I also used lots of bench flour (cheap AP from DW's canister) so it would not stick to the granite counter.

Joe


----------



## babetoo (Apr 14, 2008)

*yummy for my tummy*

just had a wonderful piece , still warm, of ny bread. it is really crunchy outside and moist inside, not doughy as i had feared. this is a keeper.

will try one and a half cups of water next time.


babe


----------



## JoeV (Apr 14, 2008)

I took a loaf tonight to share with some friends, and everyone thought I was lying to them about how simple it is to make. One friend dubbed me the "Dough God," and another asked my wife if she rented me out by the loaf, to which she replied with " _I don't rent the loaf!" _I'm still scratching my head on that one.

Joe


----------



## Waterboy (Apr 14, 2008)

bread looks fantastic!!!


----------



## JGDean (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a batch on the counter on it's 2nd rise. I altered the recipe a bit. I used 1 1/4 cup of water and added drained chopped canned black olives and sun dried tomatooes. This is my first try. I' ll let you all know how it turns out. My DH says I can't ever follow a recipe exactly. Oh well...


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 1, 2008)

good luck!!! let us know how it turns out..


----------

